# S&w k-38



## MITCH (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm attempting to find any information on a S&W K38 Model 14. It appears it was a presentation piece, with an 8 and 3/8 inch barrel, walnut case, screwdriver, mop, etc. I believe the gun was manufactured in the early or mid '70's. It's in excellent condition. 
Any info would be appreciated, i.e. was it a presentation model, approximate value, etc.
Thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You need to post the serial number and model number before anybody can really tell you much about it.


----------



## MITCH (Apr 9, 2009)

The model number is listed in my original post, it's a K38 MODEL #14. I don't understand what value the serial number would be in providing information. 
Anyway, I'm hyper about provideing serial numbers when not registering a firearm.
Considering the present political climate, I'd have to say that all my guns were lost on board the Titanic.
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Just XX out the last two numbers. I can't look it up in the S&W Standard Catalog with out it. Your call. Believe me you got more to worry about in this country than that.


----------



## MITCH (Apr 9, 2009)

:numbchuck:


Baldy said:


> Just XX out the last two numbers. I can't look it up in the S&W Standard Catalog with out it. Your call. Believe me you got more to worry about in this country than that.


Thanks Baldy. Just before the gun went overboard and was eaten by a large White Shark I saw the serial number 3K90601.
I'm not really that concerned. Just trying not to be too serious.:numbchuck:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good one. I'LL get back with you in a short.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The K-38 Target Masterpiece M-14. It weights 42.5oz with the 8 3/8" barrel. Yours was made in 1972 and all serious colletors try to have one. The five screw models bring a 20% premium. They come with Checkered Walnut Magna's.
Value: NIB $475, EXC $425, VG $325, Good $250. These prices can veay a lot depending on where you live. 

Good luick with it and if it was mine I would never sell it. They are a lot of fun to shoot.


----------



## MITCH (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Baldy. I don't intend to sell it in the near future. I've been curious as to info on it for some time and finally found this site that provides great info in general on guns, and not just someones ranting thats found so often on othere sites.
Thanks again, I akppreciate your efforts
Mitch


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Your welcome and this is a very good site.:smt1099


----------

